# YiHi SXmini new ESS Driver device



## Timwis (23/3/20)

After the full size mod using the ESS Driver technology which i personally love Pioneer 4You, Vsticking and YiHi SXmini themselves brought out portable versions. Now SXmini are about to release a more affordable, simpler and even smaller device using the same technology.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (23/3/20)




----------

